# Partial or Whole DOMINICAN Regimens



## chayil0427 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hey ladies... I was wondering foremost if anyone uses entirely dominican products in their regimens. If so, what do you use, how long have you used it, and how has it worked for you.

For those who just use dominican products as part of the regimen, please say so, what you use, how long you've used it, and how it has worked for you.


----------



## sexyaqr (Jan 30, 2007)

I only use some of their products from time to time but for 2007, I am hoping to use all of their products. Nexxus doesn't seem to be doing it for me as before. 

I use Miel y Almendras(honey and almonds) conditioner when I am looking for extreme moisture and shine from time to time. Hate the smell though.

And I also use Miss Key 10 en 1.Love this.

I have a Dominican friend with mid back healthy hair and she only uses Dominican products and she has been recommending her hair products.


----------



## Wildchild453 (Jan 30, 2007)

I use Miss Key 10 en 1 as a deep conditioner. I've only recently started using it and must say its the BOMB. It left my hair so soft I couldn't believe it


----------



## chayil0427 (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks for voting ladies, but please post which products you use, how long you've used them, and what they've done for you so others can learn more about dom-prods. 

Chayil


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jan 30, 2007)

I use Miss keys 10 En 1.  I've been using it for almost a month.  It leaves my hair VERY soft and moisturized.

ETA:  Oh snap!!  How could I forget my Praital's Silk Worm Rinse.  This stuff is the truth.  It leaves my hair as soft as a baby's bottom. I've been using it for about 6 - 7 months.


----------



## cicilypayne (Jan 30, 2007)

I've used Miss Key 12 en 1 and La Bomba and Silcone Mix and Salerem 21. I love Silicone Mix and pre poo with it on my moisturizer days. I am on the PJ use up your  stuff challenge so I will finish with La Bomba its a good med protein but I got othe stuff that I like better, Miss Key 12 en 1 and 10 en 1 are good but I got to control my PJ habit and stop switching my regimen up so much.  I have to order more Salerem its great but I can't find it locally here in Miami, I will always use and recommend this product especially for children its makes hair so soft.  Side note Salerem is used by Domincan shops but its really a product from Spain.


----------



## Mom23 (Jan 30, 2007)

I use Silicon Mix, Salerem 21, and Torque Emergencia, I have been using all of them for about 6 months. I love all of them. I use the Salerem 21 with B5 and It leaves my hair nice, soft and moisturized when I air dry. The Silicon Mix and the Torque Emergencia, leave my hair soft and easy to detangle. I will continue to use all of these. I just got some Miss Key's 10 in 1 last week and haven't tried it yet.


----------



## buttaflye03 (Jan 30, 2007)

I use Alter Ego which is an Italian product but heavily used by the Dominicans here. The first pic is their Energizing and Rebalancing Cream which I use as a leave in sometimes at home. My salon uses this all the time. Next is the Curativ Ego Cren drops which is also a leave-in. It's supposed to be good for hair breakage (and prevention of). I take this with me to the salon but never after a relaxer! Next is my baby daddy Silicon Mix. This is my conditioner. Provides lots of slip for me and leaves my hair soft and smelling great. My salon doesn't carry this so I've started taking it with me. Last is Salerm 21 which is a great leave-in for soft, shiny hair. It contains silk protein.

Also, I have tried and liked many Dominican conditioners over the years like Avocado, Olive Oil, Honey&Almonds, Aloe, etc. I really can't go wrong with any of them. When I wasn't taking my Silicon Mix I would ask for a conditioner mixture that my hairdresser would prepare and place in the fridge. It's cold as hell but worked beautifully.


----------



## taraglam2 (Jan 30, 2007)

I use products that Dominicans use a lot as well---Salerm 21, Salerm Protein Shampoo and Salerm Protein Conditioner as well as Salerm Wheat Germ Mask.  Once I use up the tons of products I currently have I may go to a Whole Dominican Regimen.


----------



## janeemat (Jan 30, 2007)

I just started using the following a month ago in my rotation.  Usually Wed wash.  Aceite de Oilva Leave In, Aceite de Oliva Cond, 10 en 1, Lacio Lacio and Silicon Mix.  I have been using the Aceite de Oliva Cond on Friday nights on my dry hair overnight as pre-poo.  My ng has been nice and soft.  I do like the Dominican products, so I'll just keep them in the rotation with my staples.


----------



## Bosslady1 (Jan 30, 2007)

I use the Salerm Wheat Germ. I will be trying Salerm 21 and Lacio Lacio soon.


----------



## santia (Jan 30, 2007)

My winter routine is strictly through a Dominican salon. My choice through them is Alter Ego from beginning to end. 
During the summer I wear my hair curly so I'll pretty much use other products.


----------



## honeybadgirl (Jan 30, 2007)

great thread as i am very interested in trying some products


----------



## e$h (Jan 30, 2007)

I just added a few Dominican products into my regimen just recently when Hareitiz (not sure of the spelling) started the thread on the buy one get one free sale on sickbay.  So that's been about...a month and a 1/2 (I think.)  I've been using Lacio Lacio (love it) on wet and/or dry hair.  Silicon Mix is cool.  I don't get the slip that everyone raves about but the smell is niiice.  I also have capilo milk and honey rinse.  I don't like this at all.  It left my hair feeling stripped for some odd reason.  The detangling process was actually more difficult than ever.  It wasn't extremely bad, but it wasn't great either.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Jan 30, 2007)

I have quite a bit of Dominican products.

Leave ins:
I use and love Lacio Lacio and Salerms 21 (salerm been using since last summer) has protein

Deep conditioner:
Salerm Wheat Germ..this is the bomb...using since last summer

Other conditioners:
La Bomba
10 en 1
Silcon Mix

Rinse;
Capilo Honey and Milk

Treatment:
Biocomplex..now this made my hair super soft.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 30, 2007)

I use nacidit olive oil creme rinse.  that's about it.


----------



## Lusa (Jan 30, 2007)

I noticed a lot of people have listed Salerm. Is this considered a dominican product even though it's made in Spain? I might just be a dumb dumb


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 30, 2007)

Two questions 
1) Where do ya'll buy this stuff? 
2) Does everything have silicones in it? 

Thankee!


----------



## Iansan (Jan 30, 2007)

I love and use Lacio Lacio, Salerm 21, and Crema Negra (great product stops breakage/shedding in its tracks).


----------



## buttaflye03 (Jan 30, 2007)

nappywomyn said:
			
		

> Two questions
> 1) Where do ya'll buy this stuff?
> 2) Does everything have silicones in it?
> 
> Thankee!


 
To answer your first question, I don't know where you live but where I'm at I can find these products very easily at any local BSS. Also some Dominican salons sell these products as well. I know that you can find most at www.ibeautyny.com

HTH!


----------



## scribblescrabble2 (Jan 30, 2007)

nappywomyn said:
			
		

> Two questions
> 1) Where do ya'll buy this stuff?
> 2) Does everything have silicones in it?
> 
> Thankee!



I bought mine from sickbay.biz 

I use Crom emergencia and if my memory serves it has no silicone, but it does have "mineral oils". I don't have the ingredients right in front of me though.


----------



## LABETT (Jan 30, 2007)

I have a lot of Dominican products but I use them exclusively.
I have been using them for about 3 years.
Lacio Lacio mostly for wraps and rollersets.
Salerm 21 for airdrying.
Sole & Cinnamon to tighten my scalp.
Silicon Mix and Salerm 21 Wheat Germ for Deep Conditioning
Nutrine  Garlic poo and conditioner for shedding
Alter Ego Hot Oil Tx  occasionally
Praital and Sole &  Cinnamon Rinses are my favorites.


----------



## scribblescrabble2 (Jan 30, 2007)

OT- Has anyone heard of this before? This is the weirdest one I have seen yet...

http://store.sickbay.biz/hasnslbdecat.html


----------



## miracle (Jan 30, 2007)

*The only conditioners in my regimen are Dominican conditioners. (I'm embarassed to admit how many I have  )  I love mixing them together and making a nice treat for my hair!  *


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jan 30, 2007)

nappywomyn said:
			
		

> Two questions
> 1) Where do ya'll buy this stuff?
> 2) Does everything have silicones in it?
> 
> Thankee!



1.  I buy mine from one of these sites:
http://store.sickbay.biz/
http://www.roundbrushhair.com/
http://www.ibeautyny.com/goods_list.asp?Index=208

2.  I think most do, but they are usually toward the end of
the ingredient list.  For me they clarify out easily with an
ACV rinse, or a clarifying con.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jan 30, 2007)

scribblescrabble2 said:
			
		

> OT- Has anyone heard of this before? This is the weirdest one I have seen yet...
> 
> http://store.sickbay.biz/hasnslbdecat.html



I think that is a new one.  Can't be any more odd than the Whale Sperm one; which is actually the oil from a Sperm Whale.


----------



## scribblescrabble2 (Jan 30, 2007)

GoldenBreeze said:
			
		

> I think that is a new one.  Can't be any more odd than the Whale Sperm one; which is actually the oil from a Sperm Whale.



Atleast sperm whale oil has a history of being used in beauty products. 

What is snail slime supposed to do?


----------



## buttaflye03 (Jan 30, 2007)

scribblescrabble2 said:
			
		

> Atleast sperm whale oil has a history of being used in beauty products.
> 
> What is snail slime supposed to do?


 
I dunno but it makes me


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jan 30, 2007)

scribblescrabble2 said:
			
		

> Atleast sperm whale oil has a history of being used in beauty products.
> 
> What is snail slime supposed to do?



LOL I don't know, but I sure will look it up if I decide to try it.

ETA:  Just did a "quick" search.  It seems it is a protein, and has
antimicrobial properties on the skin.


----------



## RubyWoo (Jan 30, 2007)

I use Lacio Lacio and Salerm 21 as leave-in conditioners. I  them. I just started using Lacio Lacio 2 weeks ago and has become a staple.  It leaves my hair feeling soo soft, smooth and silky.

I just started using Salerm 21 this week and I love it as well. That also has become a staple. It doesn't smell as good as Lacio Lacio imo but it also makes my hair soft,  and silky.

My hair feel soo different from using these products and I'll be using them as my staple leave-ins from now on. They totally straighten out my hair and my frizzies are non-existent. I use these products when I airdry. If I use a hair dryer again in the future, I plan to use these products as well.

I also have Silcone Mix that I haven't used yet but will be using next week.


----------



## MrsHouston (Jan 30, 2007)

scribblescrabble2 said:
			
		

> OT- Has anyone heard of this before? This is the weirdest one I have seen yet...
> 
> http://store.sickbay.biz/hasnslbdecat.html



The names of these products are very interesting.

the only one I'm using currently is Alter Ego w/garlic hot oil treatment, as a deep conditoner.  Got it from sickbay.


----------



## OneInAMillion (Jan 30, 2007)

My regimen consists of mostly dominican products.  When my hair was relaxed straight, most things worked for me (Nexxus, V05, Pantene, etc.).  I had always mixed in some dominican products as well.  It was not until I started texturizing that I realized how essential Dominican products were in my regimen.  I find that they keep my hair moisturized and detangled much better than other products.  I've tried Keracare and other stuff that ppl rave about here, but Dominican products typically work best on my hair now.  Here are my favs:

Sedal Keraforce - Shampoo, conditioner, & rinse all great for strength & detangling
Silicon Mix - Excellent for giving me super shiny hair
Miss Key 10 en 1 - Great at supplying moisture


----------



## scribblescrabble2 (Jan 30, 2007)

GoldenBreeze said:
			
		

> LOL I don't know, but I sure will look it up if I decide to try it.
> 
> ETA:  Just did a "quick" search.  It seems it is a protein, and has
> antimicrobial properties on the skin.



That's interesting, thanks for doing the search.


----------



## Vshanell (Jan 31, 2007)

I use no Dominican products but I'm anxious to try them.  Thanks for this thread.  

[email protected] slime


----------



## tatje (Jan 31, 2007)

My regimen is 95% dominican products and I'm never turning back. I love it.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jan 31, 2007)

scribblescrabble2 said:
			
		

> That's interesting, thanks for doing the search.



You're welcome.  The thought of Snale Slime in a cond. is still pretty comical, I'd have to read a lot more before using it.


----------



## s_terry (Jan 31, 2007)

Sweetg said:
			
		

> I have quite a bit of Dominican products.
> 
> Leave ins:
> I use and love Lacio Lacio and Salerms 21 (salerm been using since last summer) has protein
> ...





Sweet G, what exactly is this?


I use Salerm 21 both after washing and as a daily spritz with distilled water and glycerin. I also use The Garlic, Coconut, and Carrot conditioners from Alter Ego. Love them


----------



## s_terry (Jan 31, 2007)

this didn't bump? Wonder why-weird....


----------



## chayil0427 (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks ladies...does anyone know what dom-prods JenniferMD uses?

Chayil


----------



## winterinatl (Jan 31, 2007)

I use Salerm21 as leave in and as moisturizer, although as moisturizer on dry hair it works best for me mixed with equal parts humectress.

I enjoy Silicon Mix - I have had more slip with Aussie Moist, but Silicon smells good, and leaves my hair soft and shiny, and heavier kinda.  That'd be the mineral oil affect, I bet.

I also have Star Lacio Lacio.  That smells nice.  It's much thinner that Salerm but is a nice leave in as well.  I use it more in the summer, and if I know I'm going to wash again soon.

*Sigh* time to reorder.

Oh!  Almost forgot Miss Key 10 en1.  A gift from a hair board friend.  I like this as a deep conditioner especialliy after towel blotting.  Sometimes I get creative with this and make it a base conditioner and add oils, Silicon Mix, and other conditioners.  But it works great on it's own. hth.


----------



## deltagyrl (Feb 1, 2007)

Nacidit shampoo, rinse & conditioner are my staples.  I still have NTM products so I use them from time to time in addition to my DP.

Now if I could just find a dominican leave in I'd be all set.....

Oh, and I don't think I'll EVER stop using my ORS replenishing packs....My hair LOVES this stuff!


----------



## sassyhair (Feb 1, 2007)

I just ordered from jennifermd's site...I order the silk worm rinse, 12en 1 shampoo and conditioner and lacio lacio.

What should I try as a medium protein treatment...I have been mainly focusing on moisture. I do not want to try salerm wheat germ...any other recs?


----------



## janiebaby (Feb 1, 2007)

How do you use a rinse? What's the procedure and purpose?


----------



## sassyhair (Feb 1, 2007)

I plan to do the same routine as jennifermd does. I will apply conditioner to my dry hair the day before the wash, let it sit over night, rinse then shampoo and then apply rinse comb through...while in the shower, do my other business and then rinse with cold water, lastly apply the leave-in on rung dry hair, no toweling.


----------



## mango387 (Feb 1, 2007)

sassyhair said:
			
		

> *I just ordered from jennifermd's site*...I order the silk worm rinse, 12en 1 shampoo and conditioner and lacio lacio.
> 
> What should I try as a medium protein treatment...I have been mainly focusing on moisture. I do not want to try salerm wheat germ...any other recs?



What is her website? TIA


----------



## *Frisky* (Feb 1, 2007)

mango387 said:
			
		

> What is her website? TIA


 
http://www.roundbrushhair.com/


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Feb 1, 2007)

delta_gyrl said:
			
		

> Nacidit shampoo, rinse & conditioner are my staples.  I still have NTM products so I use them from time to time in addition to my DP.
> 
> *Now if I could just find a dominican leave in I'd be all set.....*
> 
> Oh, and I don't think I'll EVER stop using my ORS replenishing packs....My hair LOVES this stuff!



Have you tried Nacidit's leave-in or Lacio Lacio?  Maybe you would
like one of them.


----------



## mango387 (Feb 1, 2007)

marie170 said:
			
		

> http://www.roundbrushhair.com/



Thank you!


----------



## graceomoge (Feb 5, 2007)

_Ms. Labett, what do you use the Praital for? 
Great info, on what you use them for.. (purposes)... 
Very helpful_


----------



## amwcah (Feb 5, 2007)

GoldenBreeze said:
			
		

> I use Miss keys 10 En 1.  I've been using it for almost a month.  It leaves my hair VERY soft and moisturized.
> 
> ETA:  Oh snap!!  How could I forget my Praital's Silk Worm Rinse.  This stuff is the truth.  It leaves my hair as soft as a baby's bottom. I've been using it for about 6 - 7 months.


I have Praital's Silk Worm Shampoo, Silk Worm Rinse, and Moisturizing Creme.  I certainly did not get the results everyone else did.  My hair wasn't free of tangles until I applied several other conditioners and then finally the Moisturizing Creme.


----------



## LABETT (Feb 5, 2007)

graceomoge said:
			
		

> _Ms. Labett, what do you use the Praital for?
> Great info, on what you use them for.. (purposes)...
> Very helpful_


_
I use it for co washes and detangling after using certain protein tx when my hair still feels a little hard._


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Feb 5, 2007)

*I've used Salerm 21 in the past.  I recently ordered several products from two different sites/vendors. I have yet to try them all (Praital, Nacidit, Lady Fior, Garlic Oil).*


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Feb 6, 2007)

amwcah said:
			
		

> I have Praital's Silk Worm Shampoo, Silk Worm Rinse, and Moisturizing Creme.  I certainly did not get the results everyone else did.  My hair wasn't free of tangles until I applied several other conditioners and then finally the Moisturizing Creme.



Sorry Praital isn't working well for you.  Believe me, not everyone gets these results.  There are enough Dominician prods. to try.  You might get better results with one of the others.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 11, 2007)

I just started using Domincan products about two months ago, thanks to the Forum. I absolutely love Salerm 21, Silicon Mix, the Silicon Mix leave in, and Miss Keys 10 en 1. I use all of these regularly. I just found a BSS in my area that has just about every Dominican product money can buy!! I stopped in to check it out and got the Praital Silk Worm Rinse. Can't wait to try it. I plan on going back on Thursday and tearing that place up  !!! I can't wait. I already have a long list. I got rid of a lot of products that just didn't work for me so now I can replace them. PJs of America unite!!!!!


----------



## locoabouthair (Feb 11, 2007)

I use nacidit avocado rinse ( a must for detangling this mane!), I use pratial silk worm rinse (also detangles), miss key 10 in 1, silicon mix (I alternate these).
I also have been using Rivas honey and watermelon poo and conditioner. I won't be buying the poo once it is gone though.


----------



## csmoot (Mar 22, 2007)

I use all the Alter Ego products. The garlic conditioner is amazing but the Linseed Oil shampoo anc conditioner is just OK. I am thinking about switching to Kera Care shampoo and conditioner. I purchased some the other day online and waiting for all the products to come in.


----------



## peacelove (Mar 23, 2007)

Lusa said:
			
		

> I noticed a lot of people have listed Salerm. Is this considered a dominican product even though it's made in Spain? I might just be a dumb dumb



Not sure if this was answered already, but most people I think when referring to dominican products are talking about products that are popular in dominican salons, weather they are made in the DR or not. Alter Ego is another example. If I am not mistaken, it comes from Italy. Hope that helps.


----------



## Cleve_gryl (Mar 27, 2007)

Question for you that use Silicon Mix and 10 en 1.  Which one do you feel is more moisturizing?  Or do you have another product that you feel does the trick?  I really love the silicon, which lays my ng down but don't always feel so moisturized.


----------



## mturner0516 (Mar 28, 2007)

I use both, and i don't think either is moisturizing, they both detangle and lay down new growth. I usually mix my silicone mix with jojoba oil, and it works pretty well.


----------



## Angelicus (Mar 28, 2007)

shoot I use everything lol, because I am a PJ. Everything on Belleza. Even the shampoos.


----------



## PuffyBrown (Apr 21, 2007)

I have just started with dominican products. I do plan to replace most of my existing products with dominican products as I use up the things that I already have.


----------



## autumnbeauty29 (Apr 25, 2007)

I don't have any dominican products in my reggie nor have I tried a dominican salon but I definitely would like to. Where can I buy some of the products you all suggested??


----------



## misskris816 (Apr 25, 2007)

Where do you ladies buy your dominican products? If you buy them online, please provide the websites. TIA!


----------



## MizAvalon (Apr 25, 2007)

autumnbeauty29 said:
			
		

> I don't have any dominican products in my reggie nor have I tried a dominican salon but I definitely would like to. Where can I buy some of the products you all suggested??


 
Here you go! 

www.roundbrushhair.com
www.sickbay.biz


----------



## misskris816 (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks! I found the links after I asked the question. I guess it pays to do the research first


----------



## dorko (Apr 26, 2007)

autumnbeauty29 said:
			
		

> I don't have any dominican products in my reggie nor have I tried a dominican salon but I definitely would like to. Where can I buy some of the products you all suggested??


 

same with me.. 
i'm thinkn of going to a dominican salon this week after reading all of these posts throughout the day  ...seriously.. 
and another thing, them dominican salons prices be WAY cheaper than the jamaican lady's.. plus there are like 5 around me too.. i think ima go purchase some of these products too esp since i won't be getting a relaxer for a long while

thank you for the links!


----------



## xxxxcherishxxxx (Apr 26, 2007)

I have an appointment today at a dominican salon.  Haven't been to a salon in years!  If I like her she will be apart of my regimen too.  I have heard from this board that this particular hair stylist is wonderful and focuses on hair growth and maintenance.  I also went to my favorite BSS this week and they have 2 rows of dominican/italian products!!! No more online stores for me


----------



## meaganita (Apr 26, 2007)

MizAvalon said:
			
		

> Here you go!
> 
> www.roundbrushhair.com
> www.sickbay.biz


 

This is AWESOME!!! Thx!


----------



## meaganita (Apr 26, 2007)

GoldenBreeze said:
			
		

> 1. I buy mine from one of these sites:
> http://store.sickbay.biz/
> http://www.roundbrushhair.com/
> http://www.ibeautyny.com/goods_list.asp?Index=208
> ...


 
Just checked out the product sites and I'm already in love (such a sucka) with these products!  But this is such a beautiful thing! I'm luvin' it


----------



## RubyWoo (Apr 26, 2007)

My regimen now consists of 60-70% dominican products. I use dominican products regularly for deep conditioning (Silicon Mix, Miss Keys 10 en 1 & Emergencia), leave-in conditioner(Lacio Lacio and Salerm 21) and daily moisturizing (Salerm 21 or Silicon Mix leave-in).


----------



## angelk316 (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh why did I come in this thread.
 My Pjism was under control. Off to find some dominicon products.


----------



## dorko (Apr 26, 2007)

after getting my hair done today
i think i'ma convert completely


----------



## hottopic (Apr 28, 2007)

Wildchild453 said:
			
		

> I use Miss Key 10 en 1 as a deep conditioner. I've only recently started using it and must say its the BOMB. It left my hair so soft I couldn't believe it




I just tried this combo today and I almost cried...... My hair was soo soft.


----------



## alwayzalady22 (May 3, 2007)

i must admit, i'm a little bit curious about these dominican products...i'm looking for a good deep conditioner, and currently i'm torn between getting that tub of keracare humecto and trying silicon mix, 10 in 1, or another dominican deep conditioner...for ladies that have used both humecto in the tub and dominican DCs, which do you prefer? which can gave you the most slip? i'm not a mineral oil nazi, but i'd prefer to use a product that has mineral oil listed later in the ingredient list as opposed to earlier...i'm not turned off my cones either since i clarify my hair every week...

oh, and the price is coming into consideration here too...if keracare is absolutely FAB and worth the $40 odd dollars i'd have to pay for it, then i'd do it...but if i can get the same or better results from dom products for much cheaper, i'd roll with that!  thanks ladies!


----------



## Empress Yahudah (May 11, 2007)

alwayzalady22 said:
			
		

> i must admit, i'm a little bit curious about these dominican products...i'm looking for a good deep conditioner, and currently i'm torn between getting that tub of keracare humecto and trying silicon mix, 10 in 1, or another dominican deep conditioner...for ladies that have used both humecto in the tub and dominican DCs, which do you prefer? which can gave you the most slip? i'm not a mineral oil nazi, but i'd prefer to use a product that has mineral oil listed later in the ingredient list as opposed to earlier...i'm not turned off my cones either since i clarify my hair every week...
> 
> oh, and the price is coming into consideration here too...if keracare is absolutely FAB and worth the $40 odd dollars i'd have to pay for it, then i'd do it...but if i can get the same or better results from dom products for much cheaper, i'd roll with that!  thanks ladies!


 
I like humecto but I wanted something that cost way less and work just as good.....
I like Miss key SUPER 10 en 1  best ...and it has NO mineral oil or petroleum or lanolin...its super thick and IMO very moisturizing and has good slip.

here are the ingredients:
water, cetyl alcohol, glicerin, propylene glycol, stearyl alcohol, distearoylamidoethyl monium methosulfate, behentrimonium methosulfate, polysorbate 60, pentaerythrityl, tetraisostearate, lactamide, hydrolyzed wheat protien, dimethicone,diazolidinyl urea, fragrance, methyl propyl paraben, ceramide,fd&c yellow #5 and fd&c red #40.


----------



## alwayzalady22 (May 11, 2007)

MissMadaam said:
			
		

> I like humecto but I wanted something that cost way less and work just as good.....
> I like Miss key SUPER 10 en 1  best ...and it has NO mineral oil or petroleum or lanolin...its super thick and IMO very moisturizing and has good slip.
> 
> here are the ingredients:
> water, cetyl alcohol, glicerin, propylene glycol, stearyl alcohol, distearoylamidoethyl monium methosulfate, behentrimonium methosulfate, polysorbate 60, pentaerythrityl, tetraisostearate, lactamide, hydrolyzed wheat protien, dimethicone,diazolidinyl urea, fragrance, methyl propyl paraben, ceramide,fd&c yellow #5 and fd&c red #40.



thanks for your response!  i went back and forth trying to figure out what to get, then i went to target yesterday and they had one 33.8 ml bottle of humectress (not humectin) left for $24, so yall know i had to cop that  i'm gonna spend a couple of months using humectress, then i guess i'll have to decide if i wanna spend the money and fool with humectin, or try the 10-en-1....keep me updated on how you all like it!


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (May 15, 2007)

I looked at the ingredients for a lot of the products listed and they have cetyl alcohol in them. Is that a bad ingredient or do I have a reason to be alarmed about that?


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (May 15, 2007)

just answered my own question. I did a google search and that's supposed to be a good alcohol, not to be confused with the trying alcohols. I'm excited and I really want to try these products!


----------



## jayjaycurlz (May 17, 2007)

Any CANADIAN ladies using these products? Where could I get dominican products in Toronto, Ontario?


----------



## Ayeshia (May 17, 2007)

Ive tried the new avocado 11 en 1 products on my weave and Im impressed...so I think that my natural hair will like them even better  And then there is this awesome leave in called Brilliantina (sp?) and its awesome for moistuizing the exposed sections of my hair that arent sewn in the weave. Roundbrush hair offers it


----------



## kandyland (May 17, 2007)

I would like to try these products.  I used to see them at the BBS in New York.  Now I'm in Atlanta, and I can't find these anywhere.  Does anyone from Atlanta buy them locally? If so where?


----------



## nisha2004 (May 17, 2007)

Anyone of you guys using a dominican shampoo, if so...please post your reviews. I'm currently using silicon mix shampoo and its not amazing...wanted to see if there was something better out there. And for those that don't use domi. shampoo's do you just use an american brand, then deep condition, rinse, & leave in w/ their products. TIA

Shampoo: Silicon Mix (ok)

Deep Conditioner: La Bomba (ok)

Leave-In: Lacio Lacio (love it!)


----------



## Proudpiscean (Jun 17, 2007)

nisha2004 said:
			
		

> Anyone of you guys using a dominican shampoo, if so...please post your reviews. I'm currently using silicon mix shampoo and its not amazing...wanted to see if there was something better out there. And *for those that don't use domi. shampoo's do you just use an american brand, then deep condition, rinse, & leave in w/ their products.* TIA
> 
> Shampoo: Silicon Mix (ok)
> 
> ...


 

This is what I do. The shampoos are just average IMO. I use aveda DR and deep condition with domincan products (miss key 10 en 1, emergencia, wheat germ, cinnamon & sole rinse). I  lacio lacio too!


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Jun 17, 2007)

My Domi products that I use are:

Lacio Lacio for rollersets
Salerm 21 for bunning and silkiness
Silicon Mix for deep conditioning.


----------



## Creatividual (Jun 17, 2007)

I can't get enough of dominican conditioners. Those are the only dominican products I use. Everything else is a mix-I use what works best for me.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Sep 5, 2007)

Does anyone like any of their shampoos?


----------



## curlycraze (Sep 5, 2007)

I recently used Salerm 21 leave-in for my rollerset...loved it (will try Lacio Lacio too). I have used Silicon Mix and 10 en 1 to condition.


----------



## buttaflye03 (Sep 5, 2007)

gorgeoushair said:


> Does anyone like any of their shampoos?


 
I'm not a fan of the shampoos.  To me they are very drying to my hair. Now the conditioners, rinses, and leave-ins are off the chain!


----------



## carameldiva (Sep 5, 2007)

nappywomyn said:


> Two questions
> 1) Where do ya'll buy this stuff?
> 2) Does everything have silicones in it?
> 
> Thankee!



Actually there is a store( hispanic grocery store) across the street from me that carries some of these products at a good price.


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 10, 2007)

Ayeshia said:


> Ive tried the new avocado 11 en 1 products on my weave and Im impressed...so I think that my natural hair will like them even better  And then there is this awesome leave in called* Brilliantina* (sp?) and its awesome for moistuizing the exposed sections of my hair that arent sewn in the weave. Roundbrush hair offers it


 

Ayeshia sweetie do you know who makes this?

tia,
tishee


----------



## nisha2004 (Sep 10, 2007)

Tishee...if you don't mind me answering but its made by BPT. I've including a link to it being offered on roundbrush for you.

http://www.roundbrushhair.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=156


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 10, 2007)

nisha2004 said:


> Tishee...if you don't mind me answering but its made by BPT. I've including a link to it being offered on roundbrush for you.
> 
> http://www.roundbrushhair.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=156


 


thanks sweetie!


----------



## nisha2004 (Sep 11, 2007)

Your welcome hun


----------



## Eisani (Sep 11, 2007)

gorgeoushair said:


> Does anyone like any of their shampoos?


 

I've found one shampoo so far that would actually be worth buying the gallon size and that's Nacidit Aguacate (avocado).  I switched to a completely Dominican regimen in June and started my Fotki account to track the progress.  I LOVE the conditioners and would be stumped if I had to pick a favorite because everything I've tried is good for one reason or another.  The Nacidit Aguacate rinse is good too.  I list and give a brief review of the products I'm currently using in my Fotki journal or the about me section, I can't remember off-hand.


----------



## sikora (Sep 11, 2007)

I use Nacidit's Olive Oil deep conditioner (Aceite de Oliva) as a moisture deep CON and my leave in is Silicon mix leave in. Those are absolute staples. I also use Praital silk worm rinse, but not with every wash.


----------



## nicki6 (Sep 11, 2007)

buttaflye03 said:


> I'm not a fan of the shampoos.  To me they are very drying to my hair. Now the conditioners, rinses, and leave-ins are off the chain!



Ditto to this whole post!


----------



## shadylane21 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello,
I am new to the board and growing my hair, I usually use micros and well more micros, because I am hair challenged! I am determined to leave my hair down and help it grow. So heres m question why the big hype about Dominican products? I live in Arizona and don't have acess to a lot of black hair products so can someone please help a sista out? TY!


----------



## laCriolla (Sep 14, 2007)

i only use dominican products


----------



## pistachio (Nov 14, 2007)

When I get some money I'd love to move toward an ALL Domincan regimen, but for now I have a partial one: my DC, rinse, and leave-in are Dom.  I plan to buy some 'poos and more conditoners in the future.


----------



## Energist (Nov 14, 2007)

I used to use entire Dominican/Spanish/Italian hair products (which the Dominican salons usually have and alternate between) but then read the ingredients on the back of many of the (mainly Dominican) products and found some that I didn't like when I did searches on them, so I now mix it up with others.  It's working better for me this way.


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty (Nov 14, 2007)

I've been using their conditioners and rinses for about 1 1/2 months or so.  I absolutely love the conditioners, they make my hair feel so soft and smooth, and not to mention the shine they give


----------



## EMJazzy (Nov 14, 2007)

Jots some of these products down on my "to try" list.


----------



## pistachio (Nov 14, 2007)

miss_cherokee said:


> I've been using their conditioners and rinses for about 1 1/2 months or so. I absolutely love the conditioners, they make my hair feel so soft and smooth, and not to mention the shine they give


 
ITA!! I'm new to Dom. products too!!!  Also I wanna call you out on your siggy!!  I wish my hair was thick enough to make a bun like that!!!


----------



## noegirl05 (Nov 14, 2007)

All of my conditioners and shampoos as well as all of my leave in's and rinses... however the only item I use that's NOT dominican is CD lisa's hair elixir I love that stuff!


----------



## Evazhair (Nov 14, 2007)

I have been using deep conditioners and leave ins since May. My no lye ends were chronically dry. These products along with chelating, prepooing , oils/butters, low manipulation all thanks to LHCF, have made me now only have to maintain moisture, not constantly have to get rid of dryness, and I am retaining more length. It has gotten cold here and my hair has not dried out yet. The dominican conditioners are the only protein conditioners except for Biolage/ that my hair likes outside of affirm 5 in 1 at touchup time.


----------



## Alpha Female (Nov 15, 2007)

Got my first shipment of Dominican products yesterday, and went straight to the shower to wash! lol  I just bought the Lacio Lacio, Silicon Mix and Salerm 21, and then as a shampoo, I used the Aphogee for Damaged hair that's supposed to be gentle & PH-balanced.  I used the Salerm as the lite conditioner, the Silicon Mix as the deep-conditioner (under the hair bonnet for 30+ minutes), rinsed, then used the Lacio Lacio as the leave-in for a wet bun, then put my satin cap on and off to bed I went.  

Overall, I was pleased with the shine, softness, and the way my new growth flattened out (I'm 10 weeks post tex-lax).  And even more pleased with the fact that I had like no broken hairs when I combed out this morning, and I did do some manipulation (was putting my BT all over my scalp).  So from now, it's Dominican conditioners all the way for me!  Today is payday (the 15th - yay!) so I'm off to the online beauty site to order a few more things to try!!!


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty (Nov 15, 2007)

pistachio said:


> ITA!! I'm new to Dom. products too!!! Also I wanna call you out on your siggy!! I wish my hair was thick enough to make a bun like that!!!


Awww.....thank you girl!!  Sometimes, this stuff is too thick, I can't figure out what to do with it.  But I love buns so much, even if I'm having a bad hair day, a nice bun will always do the trick


----------



## pistachio (Nov 15, 2007)

miss_cherokee said:


> Awww.....thank you girl!! Sometimes, this stuff is too thick, I can't figure out what to do with it. But I love buns so much, even if I'm having a bad hair day, a nice bun will always do the trick


 
Too thick??  There's no such thing!! lol


----------



## Valarie1 (Nov 19, 2007)

I've been using Silicon Mix as a DC for about 6 weeks.  My breakage has almost completely stopped.  I love the softness and the shine.

My daughter who is natural has the same results...LOL, she is running her fingers through her hair now as she does her homework!!!


----------



## santia (Nov 25, 2007)

buttaflye03 said:


> I use Alter Ego which is an Italian product but heavily used by the Dominicans here. The first pic is their Energizing and Rebalancing Cream which I use as a leave in sometimes at home. My salon uses this all the time. Next is the Curativ Ego Cren drops which is also a leave-in. It's supposed to be good for hair breakage (and prevention of). I take this with me to the salon but never after a relaxer! Next is my baby daddy Silicon Mix. This is my conditioner. Provides lots of slip for me and leaves my hair soft and smelling great. My salon doesn't carry this so I've started taking it with me. Last is Salerm 21 which is a great leave-in for soft, shiny hair. It contains silk protein.
> 
> Also, I have tried and liked many Dominican conditioners over the years like Avocado, Olive Oil, Honey&Almonds, Aloe, etc. I really can't go wrong with any of them. When I wasn't taking my Silicon Mix I would ask for a conditioner mixture that my hairdresser would prepare and place in the fridge. It's cold as hell but worked beautifully.



I use the same as Cubanita, except I don't use Silicon mix and I rotate my deep conditioner. I use Kuz's reconstructing creme (Italian product, but used in dominican salons) I'm looking forward to trying the other's. They seem to have a good selection of hair treatments. And the other is my beloved Alter Ego garlic conditioner.


----------



## tbaby_8 (Dec 6, 2007)

I just started using them about 2-3 months ago and I like them.  My favorite is the Nacidit LIC.  I love the way it makes my roller sets look.  I have 10 en 1 cond and 11 en 1 rinse, which is good.  I have the collagen and placenta cond, which is suppose to be good for breakage.  It seems to work when I use it consistently.  I also have the avocado conditioner and I really like that when I use it like I should.  I will buy a few more items, but first I want to use some of the other products that I have.


----------



## nappity (Dec 7, 2007)

I love 10 and 1 it really works for my thick coarse hair!!! But Im a Pj so I switch up alot but my final go to product is this- My hair is managable and i dont comb so this is a real help for my current lo manipulation challenge.In other words its the conditioner i use after the oil rinse


----------



## halee_J (Jan 4, 2008)

COSIGN on Mis key 10 en 1 this is my staple DC...I try new conditioners now and again but I keep coming back to this baby, great softness moisture and slip. Its a moisture DC but I turn it into a protein by adding SAA. 

Generally, I find the poos are waaay to harsh for me and I used to use rinses but not so much anymore ( I have found better things to smooth/detangle) I've tried tropical avocado rinse, that was nice.

As for leave ins I have tried the infamous Lacio Lacio, Silicon Mix and Aceite de Oliva did not like any of them at all


----------



## Zenobia61 (Jan 4, 2008)

I ordered the Salerm 21, Lacio Lacio, and Silicon Mix online (from sickbay.com) and they arrived yesterday.  I used the Silicon Mix as a DC last nite and flattened it down with the Lacio Lacio.  Today my hair is so soft and supple! These are definite keepers and I can't wait to try tthe Salerm 21!


----------



## shelly25 (Jan 4, 2008)

I have not tried any of the Dominican products yet, but I really want to try the Miss Keys 10 en 1, Silicon Mix, and the Salerm 21 (since I've been hearing alot about that one.)  I can't wait til I can try them!


----------



## TG2000 (Jul 12, 2008)

chayil0427 said:


> Hey ladies... I was wondering foremost if anyone uses entirely dominican products in their regimens. If so, what do you use, how long have you used it, and how has it worked for you.
> 
> For those who just use dominican products as part of the regimen, please say so, what you use, how long you've used it, and how it has worked for you.


 

I use dominican products as part of my regimen.  I have been using silicon mix as a deep conditioner and the silicon mix leave-in conditioner for 3 years.  I love this condish!  It leaves my hair thick and soft!


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 13, 2008)

what you use, how long you've used it, and how it has worked for you.

As a Dominican woman I was at a point where these were the ONLY products I used for over 25 years.  A few years ago I started to venture out and buy more expensive products, which were fine but I get the same results with my Dominican products so why pay $20 for 10 oz of something when I can pay $11 for a 50 oz product?

I've used many products but my staples are:
Diez en Uno - I like it but I try not to use this more than 2 months at a time. I like to switch it up cuz I notice that it won't work as well if I don't do that.
Once en Uno - I like this better than 10 en Uno and it provides more slippage.
Apretadora - Its up there with Once en Uno
Wheat Germ - I don't like it
La Bomba - I LOOOOOVE this conditioner. Its my favorite and does not contain mineral oil.
Lacio Lacio - great leave in with gel
Nacidit's Olive Oil conditioner - its nice but I don't think I'll use it again
Silicon Mix - I like it, but just like the Diez en Uno I try not to use it for more than 2 months at a time.

I just notice that my hair looks better when I just stick to these products. Out of all of them, I'd say La Bomba is my favorite.  I've been using it for 3 years and my hair thrives. You can get them at the roundbrushforum.com or your local Bodega.


----------



## shorthairdiva09 (Jul 16, 2008)

can you find dominican products in stores?


----------



## tbaby_8 (Jul 16, 2008)

HOw does the La Bomba make your hair feel? I have had my eye on that for a minute.  I have the 11 en 1 and I like it.  I added some castor and coconut oil to it and I love it even more.  I have the Nacidit leave in and I love it.  

You can buy alot of products on Round brush hair.  They are very reasonalbe and the shipping is quick.  Matter of fact, I need to go and check them out to see what they have new.  My PJ'ism is flaring up again.


----------



## AshMoBev (Jul 22, 2008)

This thread is great. I've been wanting to try Domincan products for a while now. Thanks to your great comments im ordering some RIGHT NOW !!! Im excited!! Can't wait to try em out!


----------



## tbaby_8 (Jul 22, 2008)

I think you will really like them.


----------



## Mrs.Green (Jul 22, 2008)

Are most Dominican products high in protein?? Can someone list the moisturizing products they have?? Conditioner - Deep Conditioner - Leave In- Moisturizer.  My hair is not crazy about to much protein.


----------



## BlueNile (Jul 22, 2008)

Things I have tried:

Salerm 21-The first go round, I hated it. It made my hair hard. It lingered in the back of my shelf for about 2 years. I tried it again and liked it. 

Lacio Lacio-Unfortunately I did not get on this bandwagon when it actually had mink oil so I don't know what the 'real' thing was like. The version without it was so so, although it did soften my hair and gave it shine. 

Capillo Silk Worm Rinse and Condish-Loved the rinse but the condish dried my hair out.

10 en 1-Ehhh, I ended up giving this to my stepdaughter.

Silicon Mix-I am still dating this one. I can't decide whether I want to make it my boyfriend yet, lol. It gives strength and detangling.

Emergencia-Once you get past the fact that it looks like baby poop, you will find this is a great protein conditioner.


----------



## Qetesh (Aug 31, 2008)

I have been using salerem wheat germ deep condish for the past 2 years. I LOVE it. I use it mayb once a month. 

Miss Key 10 in 1 deep condish I like the way this smells I use it a few times a month in conjunction with wheat germ. 

i also have silicon mix for the past year this works well for me on roller/flexi rod sets. 

things i dont really care for... i have sedal keraforce its not all that I mean its decent but to me not any better then say.. garnier frutics leave ins. 

i got the sperm whale deep condish.. this has its first ingredient as mineral oil 

i have a rinse i have yet to try and thats about it


----------



## Mrs.Green (Sep 4, 2008)

I have been using Silicon Mix for Deep Conditioning and Lacio Lacio once a week the last couple weeks, for my rollersets.  AWESOME AWESOME combination. Bounce and shine for days


----------



## skegeesmb (Aug 8, 2009)

I have lacio lacio, and Key 47 or whatever it is called, but I haven't used them in such a long time.  I like the products I use better.  But that doesn't mean to say I won't have them used on my hair especially if I am in a Dominican Salon.


----------



## asubeauty (Aug 8, 2009)

I use Miss Key 10 en 1, Lacio Lacio, Silicon Mix Proteina de Perla, and just regular Silicon Mix.  I will only use Dominican conditioners.  I think the shampoos are too harsh.


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Aug 8, 2009)

PARTIAL

once i run out of my current condishes I will probably go back to Miss Keys 10 en 1. It was one of the best I'd ever tried.

Also, nothing, and I mean NOTHING can compare to Silicon Mix leave in. I hope they never stop making that product. It's just a miracle worker for my rollersets and braidouts!!!


----------



## Lovestyr (Aug 8, 2009)

I used partial domincan regimen. I never used their relaxers but I have gotten a blow out and a roller set and love ittt. Not really sure of their products my stylist use but I will find out and repost.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Sep 28, 2009)

I just dont trust the safety of the products ( chemical wise) I used Miss Keys 10 en 1 and loved it but I just dont feel comfortable using Dominican products. I dont know what the standards are. There were misspellings on the label and such.No offense to any Dominicans on here


----------



## prettyw/pink (Sep 29, 2009)

I mostly use their conditioners.  I also have a hair serum by UNA.  But I like them alot.  I have used the Silicon Mix, Miss key 10 en 1, and Salerm.  I also order some Dominican products yesterday.


----------



## jamaraa (Sep 29, 2009)

Mrs.Green said:


> *Are most Dominican products high in protein?? * Can someone list the moisturizing products they have?? Conditioner - Deep Conditioner - Leave In- Moisturizer. My hair is not crazy about to much protein.


 
Not really, but if you're protein wary, avoid Emergencia, Silicon Mix w/ the pearl extract and the ones w/ animal products. I gave Miss Key's 10 en 1 a try and also La Plancha....both heavily on the moisture side. I plan to try the regular Silicon Mix w/o the pearl extract very soon. Like you, I'm not a big protein person, but when I do...Aphogee (the one that hardens on your head) all the way!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Sep 29, 2009)

I use Alter Ego and Lacio Lacio.


----------



## Mrs.Green (Sep 30, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> Not really, but if you're protein wary, avoid Emergencia, Silicon Mix w/ the pearl extract and the ones w/ animal products. I gave Miss Key's 10 en 1 a try and also La Plancha....both heavily on the moisture side. I plan to try the regular Silicon Mix w/o the pearl extract very soon. Like you, I'm not a big protein person, but when I do...Aphogee (the one that hardens on your head) all the way!


 
I know this now~ Since I posted that comment I've switched to a 100% Dominican regimen.  Even the shampoo is Dominican. My hair LOVES it


----------



## CaliDiamond (Oct 2, 2009)

Pre-Poo: Sole and Cinnamon oil or Apretadora (Stimulates the scalp) 
Shampoo: Nadict Olive Oil Shampoo (Moisturizing and clarifying)
Conditioner: Miss Key 10 en 1, Capilo Sole and Cinnamon, La Plancha, silicon Mix 
Leave-In: Star Wheat Germ leave in (protein) or Placenta de Oveja Leave in (moisture)

The only thing that is not Dominican is my Aveda DR and CHI Silk Infusion!

1/12/10 update: I am no longer using the shampoos and pre-poos but I am still using the DC's (some new) and Leave ins..They are all Dominican.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Jan 12, 2010)

I just started using all Dominican products so I'll see how my hair responds.  I've been using silicon mix Avanti and Perla de Proteina line.   For shedding I've been using the Italian Alter Ego Garlic conditioner.


----------



## tdwillis (Jan 12, 2010)

SherylsTresses, I think we are on the same page on these Dominican Conditioners. I just went on a shopping spree earlier this week at bluebeez.com and bought a ton.


----------



## Computer Blue (Jan 12, 2010)

Been using them since 2007
Nacidit, crece pelo,capilo,tropical,henna queen,ms key,12 en 1 kan kanechomn(brazillian)dcs,lady Fior olive oil dcs
Lacio Lacio before changes,etc I have tried many....in my pj days

at this point I'm still liking(staples)
BPT wheat germ dc [has behentrimonium methosulfate(btms)]
Praital Silk worm dc
Baba de caracol dc(btms)
Salerm 21 B5 leave in-staple since 2007
d'fina 11 en 1
Alter Ego energizing/rebalancing cream(as leave in) (Italian)
Emergencia-staple protein treatment since 2007
silicon mix leave in


Next on my list to try is La Plancha since it is supposed to be moisturizing


----------



## ladylina (Jan 12, 2010)

I use silicon mix dc, I want to try lacio lacio, since I rollerset now since it is the winter time.


----------



## My Friend (Aug 16, 2010)

subscribing


----------



## ConstantlyDynamic (Aug 18, 2010)

i just starting using the silicon mix (i've used it 3 or 4x already) and i love it!! now i have to add lacio lacio because i've heard great things about it


----------



## *CherryPie* (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm trying to use up my old conditioners so that I can ONLY use Dominican conditioners. I love them.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Aug 27, 2010)

I finally bought some Dominican conditioners that I wanted to try for the longest.  

I heard Dominican conditioners are great for stretching relaxers - the hair is much easier to detangle which also gives a nice protein/moisture balance. 

So I plan to use these conditioners in rotation beginning at 7 wks plus post relaxer. 

Silicon Mix Conditioner
BPT Wheat Germ Conditioner
Alter Ego Garlic Treatment

I can't give up my Joico Kpak or Ojon so if the above Dominican conditioners work out then I'll have a partial Dominican Regimen.


----------



## Fab_Nikki (Aug 27, 2010)

I use of have used these products successfully : silicon mix, LaBomba, Crece Pelo Conditioner, and Lacio Lacio 

Silicon mix I like it best when I add stuff to it.  

LaBomba a great deep conditioner.  

Lacio Lacio is one of my *favorite *leave-ins. 


Crece Pelo Conditioner & leave-in - I get similar results that I get using LaBomba and Lacio Lacio.  I just prefer Lacio Lacio over Crece.


----------



## mush211 (Aug 28, 2010)

I love Silicon Mix Bambu


----------



## Miss AJ (Nov 11, 2011)

*BUMP*

Is anyone still following a full Dominican product regimen???  If so, how is it working for you?


----------



## winona (Jan 3, 2012)

I dont necessarily follow a full dominican regimen but I absolutely love Silicon Mix Bambu for detangling and conditioning.  It has so much slip and my hair feels awesome afterwards.  The best part is how cheap it is.  I also like alter ego (i know it is italian) when I don't feel like making a homemade garlic ointment.  Lacio lacio is good for conventional roller sets; i haven't use it on any curlformer or other type of sets.


----------



## NewHairWOWeave (Jan 5, 2012)

All I keep reminding my self is I need a seamless comb and some bomb deep conditioner that gives me the best slip. I think im going for* Miss Keys 10 en 1 or Silicon Mix*, *What u ladies think ? I can use suggestions?*


----------



## winona (Jan 5, 2012)

[USER=318467 said:
			
		

> NewHairWOWeave[/USER];14990831]All I keep reminding my self is I need a seamless comb and some bomb deep conditioner that gives me the best slip. I think im going for* Miss Keys 10 en 1 or Silicon Mix*, *What u ladies think ? I can use suggestions?*



Silicon Mix Bambu


----------



## NaturalPath (Jan 5, 2012)

NewHairWOWeave said:


> All I keep reminding my self is I need a seamless comb and some bomb deep conditioner that gives me the best slip. I think im going for* Miss Keys 10 en 1 or Silicon Mix*, *What u ladies think ? I can use suggestions?*



Baba de caracol (sp?) I <3 this deep conditioner and gives great slip!


----------



## mylene (Jan 5, 2012)

I love dominican products or products used in dominican salons i should say because a few of them are actually European. 
I use the Salerm shampoo and conditioner, the wheat germ mask and my beloved Salerm 21. I got a dominican blowout last week (am transitioning and 8 months post relaxer) and she used the Alter Ego Garlic DC on me. Loved the way my hair turned out, I have it at home and hadn't tried it yet. I cannot wait to try it straight for a couple of months.
I heard Emergencia is very good as well (and Silicon Mix is a classic).
So far I am a big fan of dominican hair products. I still use a few non dominican stuff though (serum, oils etc). I'd like to try Lacio Lacio soon as well.


----------



## taytay86 (Feb 19, 2012)

mylene said:
			
		

> I love dominican products or products used in dominican salons i should say because a few of them are actually European.
> I use the Salerm shampoo and conditioner, the wheat germ mask and my beloved Salerm 21. I got a dominican blowout last week (am transitioning and 8 months post relaxer) and she used the Alter Ego Garlic DC on me. Loved the way my hair turned out, I have it at home and hadn't tried it yet. I cannot wait to try it straight for a couple of months.
> I heard Emergencia is very good as well (and Silicon Mix is a classic).
> So far I am a big fan of dominican hair products. I still use a few non dominican stuff though (serum, oils etc). I'd like to try Lacio Lacio soon as well.



I have Salerm wheat germ for over a year and I'm too scared to use it....the smell and it looks like hot garbage. Some one pls convince me this stuff is good!


----------



## soonergirl (Feb 20, 2012)

taytay86 say what?? Girl if you don't slap that stuff on yo head!! Its good. My 4a relaxed hair loves it.


----------



## danysedai (Feb 20, 2012)

taytay86 said:


> I have Salerm wheat germ for over a year and I'm too scared to use it....the smell and it looks like hot garbage. Some one pls convince me this stuff is good!



It is VERY good. Use it! (and report back) lol


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Feb 20, 2012)

danysedai said:
			
		

> It is VERY good. Use it! (and report back) lol



I AGREE!!!!!!


----------



## taytay86 (Feb 27, 2012)

soonergirl said:


> taytay86 say what?? Girl if you don't slap that stuff on yo head!! Its good. My 4a relaxed hair loves it.





danysedai said:


> It is VERY good. Use it! (and report back) lol





crlsweetie912 said:


> I AGREE!!!!!!



REALLY GUYS? But you agree the smell and the way it looks isn't that hot right? Or is just me

And how do you ladies use it? Steam? and for how long?


----------



## taytay86 (Feb 28, 2012)

Also wouldn't it be considered a protein treatment because of the wheat protein?


----------



## blackberry815 (Feb 28, 2012)

I used to use salerm back in the day (like early 2000's) but now I'm on a mizani kick... should I go back??? I actually use silicon mix tp deep condition after aphogee 2 step treatments..


----------



## lamaria211 (Feb 28, 2012)

i have way to many products to use only dominican stuff but i do have quite a few domincan conditioners and leave ins that i use and love


----------



## taytay86 (Mar 2, 2012)

So I tried the salerm wheat germ mask - (in damon Wayans voice)?HAAAAAAATED IT

WOMP WOMP

Wasn't that great hair was was ok, after I rinsed it out, had to detangle....DAT AIN'T HOT! (Tamar Braxton voice)

Sorry guys.


----------



## soonergirl (Mar 2, 2012)

taytay86 Oh well I use it with heat and its the bomb.com!!! sorry it didnt work for ya!


----------



## StarScream35 (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm bumping this thread because recently I have decided I really need to concentrate on saving money yet still treating my hair with the right products that actually do what they say and Dominican products do just that. I have decided that my regimen will include the entire line of 

Star Lacio Lacio 

and

Lady Fior Plus

So far I have been pleased!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 1, 2013)

I already bought other products....but i feel like buying a tub of Suela y Canela and a silicon mix bambu set and some other rinse conditioners .

Perhaps this year ill be on a 95% Dominican regimen. I love gel too


----------



## missliberia (Jan 1, 2013)

Hey ladies! I've never tried Dominican products but I wanted to know if most of you are relaxed or heat styled naturals? Also, I've heard that these products have some sort of straightening chemical in them as they are for the blowouts that Dominicans are famous for. Is this true? Thanks in advance!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 1, 2013)

missliberia said:


> Hey ladies! I've never tried Dominican products but I wanted to know if most of you are relaxed or heat styled naturals? Also, I've heard that these products have some sort of straightening chemical in them as they are for the blowouts that Dominicans are famous for. Is this true? Thanks in advance!



Not true.  Their conditioners contain similar ingredients as non-Dominican products.  There are Dominican straightening products; however, it doesn't hold true for all products.  Dominican conditioners like Silicon Mix or 10-en-1 work well for my hair.  Super conditioning and super creamy!  Check out roundbrushhair.com.  They have great products and info.


----------



## Destiny9109 (May 23, 2014)

Bumping, I had forgotten about Dominican products. They used to be all the rave!


----------



## CrysMelis (Nov 26, 2014)

So I did a Dominican BSS haul this past weekend and I can't even begin to tell you ladies how amazing my hair feels after using the Salerm Wheat Germ Conditioner and the Alfa Parf Cioccolato Leave-In!!!! Couple this with a protein treatment rinse out (non-Dominican) and you've got the perfect formula for softness!  My hair feels amazing!  I'm currently under my dryer with my magnetic rollers.  Since my hair is so soft I won't even press out my roots.  I will just wrap really tight and go to bed.  Good Dominican products cost a little bit, but they are all so worth the price!


----------



## MsStella92 (Nov 30, 2014)

Destiny9109 said:


> Bumping, I had forgotten about Dominican products. They used to be all the rave!



I was thinking the same thing. I am going to have to do something because I missed the Bee-Mine 30% off and my hair loves that stuff. So right now looking to get something else.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 1, 2014)

I get monthly Dominican blowouts. Sometimes she rollersets it first and sometimes she just blows it dry with a paddle brush. I use Alter Ego occasionally for shedding. I also really like Crece Pelo leave in. 
I used to cowash with Silicon Mix or Crece Pelo, but I don't cowash anymore. I try to manipulate my hair as little as possible. My blowouts last until I go to the salon again.


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 10, 2015)

Bumping. This is a good thread.


----------

